
Precaution, uncertainty, insurance, and morality [re AGW] - MaysonL
http://www.samefacts.com/2009/12/climate-change/precaution-uncertainty-insurance-and-morality/
======
MaysonL
This post makes the point that the greater the uncertainty in the climate
models, _the greater the potential catastrophe, and the greater the need to
insure against catastrophe_.

